# Surrogacy, go 6! - clinic help please



## TeamD (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi all, hello old FF friends and welcome to newbies 

I'm not sure when I was last on here but I've had a pretty long break! We've had some very bad experiences in India at SCI Delhi, it all went wrong and we spent all our money  It really hurt us emotionally too and we have both struggled to come to terms with it all.  We've read some awful things about SCI and now feel we wasted our money and time there, we feel very let down and now a bit lost.

So, we are thinking of doing another cycle but in the uk this time. We don't have a surrogate yet and we guess it will take a long time to find one so we figure we'll try a cycle in the uk with array CGH testing, that way we will know if any good embryos exist   and they'll be frozen so we will have some time to find a surrogate.  

Our problem is we've never done surrogacy in the uk before and do not know which clinics do surrogacy? And we want the best one of course.  Anywhere in the uk is fine. Does anyone know or even have experience of a clinic in the uk who does surrogacy and one that knows it well please?

Open to other suggestions too! We've been scarred by SCI so have a fear of India and abroad but good experiences of abroad might help. We're thinking uk might be the 'safer' option but if their experience isn't vast maybe not?! Confused! 

Any input would be much appreciated 

Thanks so much...

TeamD


----------



## kare72 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Team D so sorry  to hear of your tough journey!!!

As you know we were very lucky with SCI as we met you there last Sept and  our little girl is almost 11 months old thankfully.

I am truly so sorry to hear you did not have success.

Dont know anything about surrogacy in UK but just wanted to wish you all the best!!!

Best wishes, Kare, John and Molly xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Team D I remember you, so sorry to heard of your journey. Re surrogacy in uk I explored clinics, not all are registered to do it,  as I was hoping for cgh and a cycle and went to the lister- but then found they weren't licensed for surrogacy but did cgh, I went to Argc where they have one of the highest success rates for ivf in uk and they were licensed for surrogacy but then didn't do cgh. *********** I recall did both. I decided to go with Argc as they knew me from previous cycles so the appts were all made for her, I'd had mine. Then my surrogate withdrew. Good luck


----------



## kaosfusion (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi!  I always just say keep ploughing forward, we needed to look into UK-based clinics because my surrogate has two young twin boys so could not go abroad for treatment.

We used CARE they have various clinics around the UK, only word of caution would be that they all work independently - we understand the one in Northampton is the best.  Prices are reasonable and they don't do sperm quarantine either which gives the excellent option of fresh transfer 
Good luck! xxx


----------

